# HTML frage mit javascript lösbar?



## javalui (17. Feb 2011)

Hi there,

ich weis eig. falsches forum dafür allerdings wurde mir hier immer gut geholfen und ich denke es gibt auch hier genügend leute die das können.

Es geht darum, dass ich in eine Webpage einen Banner als flash object eingefügt habe. Da dies allerdings im IE meist probleme gibt möchte ich für den IE ein jpg anzeigen lassen anstelle des flashheaders. Ich habe es bisher mit Conditional comments versucht jedoch zeigt mir der firefox dann die hälfte auch nicht an.

html code


```
<!-- HEADER FUER ALLE BROWSER AUßER IE ############################################################## -->
<!--[if gt (IE 5)]>
    <div id="header"> <!-- BEGINN HEADER-->
    
 	<object
        classid="clsid:D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000"
        codebase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=8,0,42,0"
        id="visual"
        width="971" height="256">
        <param name="movie" value="visual.swf">
        <param name="bgcolor" value="#FFFFFF">
        <param name="quality" value="high">

        <param name="seamlesstabbing" value="false">
        <param name="allowscriptaccess" value="samedomain">
        <embed
          type="application/x-shockwave-flash"
          pluginspage="http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash"
          name="visual"
          width="971" height="256"
          src="fileadmin/templates/gfx/visual.swf"
          bgcolor="#FFFFFF"
          quality="high"
          seamlesstabbing="false"
          allowscriptaccess="samedomain">
          
          <noembed>
          </noembed>
        </embed>
      </object>
     </div> <!-- ENDE HEADER-->
     <![endif]-->
     <!-- #################################################################################### -->
```

für den IE wäre es dann ein <!--[if IE]> blablabla <![endif]-->

warum funst das nicht oder ist das ganze auch auf anderem weg lösbar? Leider kann ich nur java und hab mir javascript bisher noch nicht angesehen.


----------



## maki (17. Feb 2011)

*verschoben*


----------



## brauner1990 (17. Feb 2011)

JavaScript / Objektreferenz / navigator

anstatt im Beispiel auf Mozilla zu prüfen kannst du ja auf 
	
	
	
	





```
navigator.appName == 'Microsoft Internet Explorer';
```
 prüfen

und das dann als javascript einfügen mit ajax und innerhtml


----------



## javalui (17. Feb 2011)

danke für die bisherige antwort ich weis das ist dreist weil man auch eigenarbeit leisten muss in solchen dingen aber ich hab leider nur geringe erfahrung mit webpages und das ganze wurde mir auch nur neben meiner programmierarbeit als aufgabe aufs auge gedrückt könntest du mir einen codeschnipsel basteln der:

wenn ie
dann 
bild.jpg
sonst
anderesbild.jpg<--ersetze ich dann gegen mein flash object

danke falls möglich
hab nur gerade mal grundkenntnisse in html und css daher fällt mir sowas recht schwer.

grüße lui


----------

